# Bird in Santanta Advert.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Who is she?

The one with Des Lynam in the burger van.

"It's not Sultana, Santana ...." ~ Fit as a butchers dog IMO!


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

oh yeah girl in the burger van....amazing baps! 

apparently its Thaila Zucchi who again apparently was the actress in BB this year (didnt know this until googled it)

She looks GORGEOUS....didnt look quite the same in BB as i recall..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'll ask my mate Nigel shall I?

He's the gadgie being served.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

also starred in channel 4 balls of steel shows


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Photo please. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> "It's not Sultana, Santana ...." ~ Fit as a butchers dog IMO!


It's not 'Santanta' either... try 'Setanta', Dicky...

:roll:

Advert HERE, and for those of you reading this in Scotland you can see it HERE.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > "It's not Sultana, Santana ...." ~ Fit as a butchers dog IMO!
> ...


Sorry luv. Funnily enough I wasn't paying much attention to the name given I couldn't give a rats arse about football!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Click.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Heathen wash your mouth out with soap. :evil:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Balls of Steel


----------

